# im 5'4 and weigh 10st4lb



## kanjoos86 (Apr 27, 2006)

back before i started uni i was 8st2lb and then things screwed up in my life, stress and problems. i started to eat and eat and the weight piled on. that was 2 yrs ago. tried to eat more healthy but fail at times. anyway im posting here so that if i do achieve my goal and lose some weight i will post my before n after pics. i just hope i can cos at the moment i feel horrible


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats for making the decision.
First thing you need to do is take an evaluation of your health and your eating habits and really see where you can make changes that will make a huge difference. Do you drink soda? Eat junk? Eat fast food? 
Things like that can add on the weight faster than anything.
Good luck!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 27, 2006)

Go easy, girl. One thing at a time. Keeping things regular while attending university is almost more of a challenge than keeping your grades up!

Shimmer is right that you need to take stock of what might be contributing to your weight issues. Then, slowly start to work on things, one at a time. A complete life overhaul is not likely to stick around because it's too hard to maintain right off the bat.  One week, make a pact to drink more water, the next week make a pact to stop drinking soda. This way, the weight will come off in a healthy fashion and you will adopt these habits in the long-run.

Keep us posted


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

that dietfacts website I posted with all the links about restaurants, etc. is a good place to look for a wakeup call


----------



## kanjoos86 (Apr 28, 2006)

thnaks guys for the tips. i really appreaciate it. todays my first day so wish me good luck to continue it


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck and best wishes. You can do it!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

good luck, hon =) wheres an update?


----------



## lovalotz (May 29, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!!
That actually happened to me as well.
I had a ton of stress over the last few months and had used eating as an outlet.
I think i gained about 6 pounds from that and I am now doing a bruetal six-week excercise plan to try to lose it. The only issue is trying to get my eating to cooperate lol


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jun 2, 2006)

well the update was that i returned to my bad eating habits. it went good for two weeks but then i just binged on like evrything from tubs of coffe flavoured ice cream to 3 cheeseburgers. i know this isnt the right thread for it but im eating cos of the tension at home caused by the ppl who live here, and by eating it makes me feel worse. thats an update so far. tune in nxt time for if i actually manage to lose weight.


----------



## Spenser (Jun 2, 2006)

Sweetie, I can feel your pain!  I got very fluffy during  the summer semester last year (one year of intermediate Mandarin in 10 weeks...ouch!).
Small steps add up, you just need to make more that make you feel good.  I've been working with a nutritionist and the best advice she gave me was to enjoy every bite I eat.  I also keep an honest food journal, slip-ups included, to evaluate what makes me feel good and what doesn't.
Be kind to yourself.


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jun 3, 2006)

thnx spenser i will try and try and try till i get somewhere


----------

